# Passive Solar Tank Heating



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone done this? Any success with it if you did or was it a flop?
Solar Tank Instructions

I am really wanting to try it out this winter, cause the extra $80-$100 in electricity per month wasn't fun. Where I'm at it isn't TERRIBLY cold, relative to North Dakota or Canada, but we do regularly get into the teens at night and sometimes into the single digits. Usually highs in the upper 30's, though last winter we did stay below freezing for 9 days straight.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If it doesn't freeze there, why bother at all? I wouldn't.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It does freeze regularly at night here (teens is freezing), hence why I had to run a tank heater most nights and some days last winter.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Just realized I should have explained my temps are in the goofy Fahrenheit scale


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I know someone who had this for her horses, and yes, it works very well! Having never seen one, I was quite amazed at its simplicity and efficiency! Would like to have one someday for sure


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yes, of course. I forget about that Fahrenheit vs. Celcius thing all the time... Whoops.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I made a version of that and haven't used a tank heater in 2 years (Colorado). Anything you do to limit exposure to outside temps is going to improve it's performance. First put the tank on insulated OSB board, cardboard, straw... anything to get it up off the cold ground. Build a large box that the tank fits into. I found that the panel they use was rather inefficient for solar gain. Just go completely enclosed on the sides for ease. Stuff the dead air space with more straw or foam peanuts. (I fill garbage bags with the peanuts and stuff them in the corners). Most important is cover the top. Even if it's the only thing you do. Make the drink spot as small as you can for your horse to comfortably fit it's head into. I go with a 20" opening. You can keep the tank heater in the tank if you want but it will be more efficient and run less just because you aren't getting the heat exchange with the air. Finally paint everything black. This will help absorb as much heat from the sun as possible.

I found some 2 1/2" foam insulated OSB board from a Resource Store (building seconds) for $8 a sheet. Need 4 for a 100 G tank. Piece the bottom with the off cuts. Used scrap 2x4, bought 1 G of black paint, an old torn stall mat (for the top around the drink hole where they dribble or I get ice build up on the top). Spent less than $75 or about the same as a new quality tank heater.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's a really interesting idea and sounds as if it does work - keeping water thawed outside here is a massive problem for me in the winter (or a massive expense!!)
Thanks for posting


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I went to a habitat for humanity restore and got a 10 foot long section of 4 inch wide insulation with plywood already attached for $15!!!! I think this weekend we will start building since the temps are quickly dropping (no frozen water just yet, luckily). Thanks all for the encouragement! 
And left hand percherons, great idea with the stall mat around the top opening! I have 1 guy who tends to get a drink, then just open his mouth and let it all dribble out.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have to worry about that stuff. Just go out in the morning a few days a week with a hammer and bust up the inch of ice on the top. :lol:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

This is good information. We use an old bath tub for our tank. 

I like all the suggestions except painting. If you paint it black, it will get hot in the summer. We get very hot in summer here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> This is good information. We use an old bath tub for our tank.
> 
> I like all the suggestions except painting. If you paint it black, it will get hot in the summer. We get very hot in summer here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She _definitely_ would want to paint it black, as it absorbs the heat from the sun - the gal I knew who had one used a standard stock tank for summer use. Win/Win!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For those of us who deal with hard water (ice). There is no need to keep water open 24/7. Most hooved animals drink soon after sunrise and again as the sun wanes. That is when I water and only as much as is drunk within 5 min. After that they like to play dribbles. Anything left is dumped immediately so ice doesn't collect in the tank or tub.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I've found that some horse's drinking needs are variable, for whatever reason... I live in a very cold climate as well, (avatar from this a.m. @ 21 degrees F/ 7 inches of snow last week!), and see my horses going to the stock tank to drink on many different occasions throughout the day.... I'm at the "chipping off the ice every morning" now, until I plug in the de-icer until spring. This solar tank is the ultimate, however, and I do plan on having one someday!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For plans to build a solar tank, google Mother Earth's website, look for Livestock heading and there are excellent plans. I was looking at it this morning. With this one, even the top is insulate with a small hole. A friend has one with a hinged lid for the small opening, with a wooden handle. The horses have figured out how to flip it open. She tries to keep it closed during the night.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm building one right now! Hope to have it up and running in a couple of weeks. I live in MN so we get true winter and ice. Right now it costs about $100 a month for the tank heater.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Wish I could report that it is up and working, but other projects keep delaying getting it finished. I think this week it will be up!
Regarding the black paint and heating up in the summer, our tank is already black plastic, and I plan on painting the wood black as well. The entire cover will come off in the spring to be reused as a cold frame for plant starts (hooray for double-duty).


----------



## johnp (Dec 9, 2012)

has anyone tried the one from Solar-EQ.com
seems to be a solar powered pump that runs constantly moving water to reduce freezing. I guess the solar panel charges the battery and powers the pump and it sits anywhere on a regular fence board. 
Reviews?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Right now, all I have is me trudging out into the cold, morning and night, to smack the ice with a pick, then fish it out with a rake, and trudge back to the house! **sigh**

This is all part of that fitness which my hobby provides... I'm sure all my friends are jealous of my great workouts.

Luckily for me, our cold never lasts longer than a few days...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just printed that out for a friend of mine who keeps her horses on a property with no electricity, thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For two horses I'm using a plastic Walmart toboggan which has sides about 5" high. The plastic is durable and has withstood weather and horses pawing at it for 10 years. The reason I like this for watering is as the ice builds up, It is easy to pull it away to dump out the ice, much easier on the back than dumping a tub. I slides easily on the snow so I can dump it well away from where I normally walk. And, the ice doesn't stick to it. Flip it over and the ice is out. With rubber tubs it sticks and then a sledgehammer is needed to remove it. The toboggan holds a surprising amount of water. BTW, to help keep your water open add about 1/2 cup of salt to 15 gals of water.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/solar-heated-water-trough-341858/

The link to my thread. It's going well so far.


----------

